
Show HN: Debate.bingo – interactive debate bingo built in 1 day - kofman
https://2020madness.com/bingo
======
kofman
We're also at [http://debate.bingo](http://debate.bingo), but with a 1 day
lead time, DNS propagation delay is a bitch :)

You grab a candidate specific bingo card at eg.
[https://2020madness.com/bingo/yang](https://2020madness.com/bingo/yang)

------
arenaR
In one day!!! It's amazing

